# Bath Time



## MissMollyMae (Apr 16, 2005)

I stick Molly in the kitchen sink every weekend and give her a good scrubby dub. She is 6 months old now and seems to be getting used to it, although it definately is not one of her favorite things!







I do her body first, shampoo and then condition, when I start on her head and face she becomes a little wild child! I use a tearless shampoo and when the rinse cycle comes, she is bucking like a bronco! I have my little sprayer at the sink and I spray her head and face, cooing to her of my undying love, but she just freaks. :new_Eyecrazy: Her tear stains arent bad but I like to shampoo and rinse that area really good. Am I doing something wrong? I know it must be scarey to her when I douse her head and the hair covers her eyes and water gets in her nose from all her wiggling. I feel so bad







What does everyone do about the face at bath time?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I also bath Lexi in the kitchen sink. She does not like me to use the sprayer on her face so I use a wash cloth and use a small amount of shampoo. I use a comb to get rid of the goobers.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I use the kitchen sink as well. I use the sprayer( which I clean first) turn it on really low and put it right up against his face. This avoids the splash and noise. It also gives me control of the water makes it easier to ensure that he isn't getting sprayed in the eyes or nose on accident.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Chloe hates the sprayer regardless of how I do it, she'll shake like a leaf. What I do is bathe her in our double kitchen sink. I fill one side up with water and put her in the other side. With a small cup I wet her so I can shampoo her and rinse her off really well - repeating the steps for conditioning. For her face I substitute the small cup with a hair color type bottle that I bought from the beauty supply. I have that filled with clean water and since it has a long pointy top I can rinse her head and face really really well without getting anything in her eyes. 

She doesn't fuss at all with this technique. I get everything ready before I get her and it just takes us a few minutes to finish.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

When I do start looking for a house I want one with nice deep sinks! My kitchen sinks are kind of not shallow, but not deep either. I would like to have a second sink in like the the laundry room that is just a single, not double sink. Lexi just fits in my double sink.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

My babies HATE HATE HATE HATE taking a bath. They really hate when I wash their faces. I try to aim the sprayer only on the hair and not their eyes and nose though...I have to hold onto their hair/face to do so or else they wont stay still.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I bathe Ruby Jean in our laundry room sink--its deep and she seems to be calmer when I fill it to about waist high for her and shampoo her like that. Then with the sprayer I rinse her(and let the sink empty) -which she hates...I think I will try the squeeze bottle with the pointee tip for her face--she'd probably like that better.....







not that she likes ANYTHING about bathtime. She always knows when I start rustling around in the laundry room getting all her things out--she finds daddy and wants him to save her.







I really gotta get daddy to give her a bath.....it always makes me feel bad when I have to hunt her down....the look on her face is so sad.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Jun 7 2005, 11:40 AM
> *I think I will try the squeeze bottle with the pointee tip for her face
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70069*


[/QUOTE]
I tried that with Lexi. She hated that too.







So far the wash cloth works the best for us. I also do her face last.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jun 7 2005, 11:17 AM
> *I also bath Lexi in the kitchen sink.  She does not like me to use the sprayer on her face so I use a wash cloth and use a small amount of shampoo.  I use a comb to get rid of the goobers.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70014*


[/QUOTE]
I also use a wash cloth. I put the tearless shampoo on my hands and then rub it on Kodies face... I then use the wash cloth for the rinsing part. I make the cloth wet and squeeze some water on his face as I get the shampoo off. It really does work!











> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jun 7 2005, 11:34 AM
> *When I do start looking for a house I want one with nice deep sinks!  My kitchen sinks are kind of not shallow, but not deep either.  I would like to have a second sink in like the the laundry room that is just a single, not double sink.  Lexi just fits in my double sink.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70030*


[/QUOTE]
omg!! My parents redid our kitchen this Feb and they are finally done with it. They gutted the whole kitchen out and everything is new. The sink is HUGE and SO DEEP. Its soo much better for washing kodie!! I dont get AS WET now! hehe.. very good idea to get one!







I have a picture I can post when I get home from work.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think it's the sprayer most dogs hate. I use those mustard/ketchup plastic bottles and fill them up with water. Lady doesn't mind the water at all that way and you can direct where the water goes much better than a sprayer. I also use Absolutely Natural shampoo which rinses out quickly.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

oh my gosh! molly is so cute!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Jun 7 2005, 12:24 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg!! My parents redid our kitchen this Feb and they are finally done with it. They gutted the whole kitchen out and everything is new. The sink is HUGE and SO DEEP. Its soo much better for washing kodie!! I dont get AS WET now! hehe.. very good idea to get one!







I have a picture I can post when I get home from work.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70089
[/B][/QUOTE]
When Lexi stands in my sink the top of the sink is just slightly about her belly. It is nuts. I've tried washing her in the bath tub but she did not like that. She was so scared. She hates baths but at least in the sink she isn't scared and will stand there until I'm done.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

OMG Kristi! I can't believe your sink is that shallow, that is crazy. I like your idea about the laundry room sink and might have to convince my husband to put one in. If your ears start burning it will probably be him thanking you for the great idea!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex LOVES to get a shower. Now that we have our new shower stall it's even easier. We have a bench in it. I put Alex on top of the bench and use the hand held shower head. It's not a shower head that splashes. I use the same shampoo all over even around his eyes. I too, like to clean this area real good. He does not mind me letting the water run over his head. I try to put my hand over his nose when he lifts his head so he won't get water in his nose, but he does not want me to. So we do it real fast so the water cannot get in it and then we rinse the beard from the sides and from under.  He will stand up and hold on to my arm so we can rinse his belly.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I do the same as Lady's Mom using the small squeeze bottle to wet and rinse the face.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Jun 7 2005, 06:30 PM
> *Alex LOVES to get a shower. Now that we have our new shower stall it's even easier. We have a bench in it. I put Alex on top of the bench and use the hand held shower head. It's not a shower head that splashes. I use the same shampoo all over even around his eyes. I too, like to clean this area real good. He does not mind me letting the water run over his head. I try to put my hand over his nose when he lifts his head so he won't get water in his nose, but he does not want me to. So we do it real fast so the water cannot get in it and then we rinse the beard from the sides and from under.  He will stand up and hold on to my arm so we can rinse his belly.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70270*


[/QUOTE]


This sounds a lot like Brinkley's baths!








I don't have a bench thing though, so I do his down in the tub...we also have a hand-held shower thing...so it works great if I get the water flow on low...he doesn't mind the water on his face so much...I just do it quick and try to cover his eyes and nose...


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

OMG - I'm so glad to hear other people's babies don't like bath time. I was beginning to think it was only Molly. 

I took her to Petsmart, where they groomed a little off her face and feet. When I went to pick her up, they said they have really good puppy training classes. I was offended and haven't taken her back there.

I just think she doesn't like baths, not that she couldn't use more training.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I got the squeeze bottle and rinsed Ruby's face (under her eye area) and it worked so much better. She actually was still while I was doing it.!! Thanks for the great idea!! I hope someday she will not mind her baths so much, its so sad.







Instead of calling her the beauty queen we should call her the drama queen.


----------



## MissMollyMae (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Jun 9 2005, 05:41 AM
> *I got the squeeze bottle and rinsed Ruby's face (under her eye area) and it worked so much better. She actually was still while I was doing it.!! Thanks for the great idea!!  I  hope someday she will not mind her baths so much, its so sad.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








Too funny! I tried the squirty bottle with Molly too! She was much more behaved and quiet but I still got the "eyes". Its so cute when she cuts her eyes at me without moving her head as if to say, " I will let you do this to me but I DON'T like it one bit!" She makes me smile everyday


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I know!! Its like EVERYTHING they do is so cute!! I never thought I'd be SO CRAZY about a dog...(oops did I say "dog")







Ruby will check out what I'm doing with that sly-out of the corner of her eye look.....


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I know *the eyes* all too well. Chloe will look at me as if to say "I'll let you have your way *this* time but don't think for one minute that you're in charge!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a little concern and I guess it kind of went along with this topic, so I will post it here. I was planning on giving my puppy a bath on Saturday (in preparation for the South Jersey Maltese Meetup on Sunday!) and that would be her first bath since I got her (it will be a week on friday) and I am afraid I am going to traumatize her. Did you guys just jump right in a just give you puppies a bath. I've washed her face 2 times where it got her chest a little wet and I figured I would blow dry it to try to get her used to the hair dryer but the whole experience (water, shampoo, conditioner, and blow dryer) seems so traumatizing for them. And its a pretty long process too...just blow drying the hair on her chest took a really long time at the lowest settiing. I was just wondering if you guys had any tricks or anything for the first bath or if you just dove in head first. Thank, Lori


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Since it's still a puppy, you sink is probably big enough to give him a bath. Put water in it, make him stand in the water, making it look like fun, wet him with the water in the sink with a bowl, then shampoo. Rinse him with the water still in the sink and bowl. Finish rinsing with fresh water with a bowl or if you have a sprayer on your sink you can use that if that sprayer is kind of slow and not splashy. Let the water down the drain and pick him up with a towel and hold him in your arms a few minutes talking to him. Then start drying him. The longer the hair, the more time it will take to dry him. But if he is not afraid of the noise of the dryer he won't mind. If he gets restless, you can put him down, let him run around, then pick him up again and continue drying.


----------



## Jac (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MissMollyMae_@Jun 7 2005, 11:10 PM
> *I stick Molly in the kitchen sink every weekend and give her a good scrubby dub. She is 6 months old now and seems to be getting used to it, although it definately is not one of her favorite things!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi,

Angel has really bad tear stain (may be caused by teething). Every week when I bathe him, I use a soft bristle toothbrush to brush the hair underneath his eyes (you know where you always have stain). And to wash off shampoo, try using a sponge, soak it and sponge her face and head. i hope it work for you.


----------



## MissMollyMae (Apr 16, 2005)

I loved the toothbrush and sponge idea!!! I actually did Molly's face before I put her in the sink. I got one of those natural sponges that hold water good and just sat at the kitchen table and "toothbrushed" her face with tearless shampoo. She was much calmer away from the sink and the brush really helps with the eye boogies :new_Eyecrazy: Then when I stick her little butt in the sink, I sponge her face first and she really doesn't seem to mind








So much easier! I also put on some Beatles music (not too loud) and sing to her. I make sure I'm really aniamated.







It gets her attention off the bath and she doesnt seem so nervous! My husband secretely videoed it, you could hear him snickering in the background.....oh, the things we will do for our babies!


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey I love that toothbrush idea too. I had a hard time washing Vinny's face, I was wetting the facecloth then use tear free shampoo on the facecloth and wash it that way, it was a pain to rinse out. I found a treasure in Johnson's My Buddy line. It's the tear free/easy rinse shampoo in the pump. It lathers instantly and I can apply it to his face with my fingers and then use a wet cloth to rinse.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

We just finished "our" bath. This is only the second one I've given him and it was pretty much a disaster. Ty hates it, he squirms and wiggles and shivers. I used the kitchen sink and the sprayer THEN I came here and read your suggestions.... oh well. I like the toothbrush and bottle idea. We'll definately get those before the next bath. 

He was down right nasty when it came to drying him, it wasn't the dryer he minded but the brush. I was trying to be really gentle but he kept growling and snapping at the brush (got my finger once). I'm glad THAT'S over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I gave him a fingerfull of peanutbutter when we were done!!!! He did like that.


----------



## charliesmom (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CandicePK_@Jun 7 2005, 10:31 AM
> *Chloe hates the sprayer regardless of how I do it, she'll shake like a leaf.  What I do is bathe her in our double kitchen sink.  I fill one side up with water and put her in the other side.  With a small cup I wet her so I can shampoo her and rinse her off really well - repeating the steps for conditioning.  For her face I substitute the small cup with a hair color type bottle that I bought from the beauty supply.  I have that filled with clean water and since it has a long pointy top I can rinse her head and face really really well without getting anything in her eyes.
> 
> She doesn't fuss at all with this technique.  I get everything ready before I get her and it just takes us a few minutes to finish.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70027*


[/QUOTE]
What a great idea! Thanks..


----------



## ABgroomer (Nov 25, 2004)

I use Ivory soap around the eyes and mouth and ears. Its usually the greasiest part (I call them the love spots). I lightly scrape at under eye gunk with my nails as well as the ears gets all that grease off and they look nicer.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I get right in the tub with Rex (I sit on the edge so just my feet and legs are in the tub!). He doesnt mind a bath so much, I think he feels secure with me in there, he puts his front paws on my legs and stands up most of the time while I sing to him...poor dog! I rinse him with a cup. For drying I sit on the floor and he just lays right there in my lap for however long it takes me, he never complains! I guess I am lucky!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Jun 28 2005, 09:54 AM
> *I get right in the tub with Rex (I sit on the edge so just my feet and legs are in the tub!).  He doesnt mind a bath so much, I think he feels secure with me in there, he puts his front paws on my legs and stands up most of the time while I sing to him...poor dog!  I rinse him with a cup.  For drying I sit on the floor and he just lays right there in my lap for however long it takes me, he never complains!  I guess I am lucky!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75737*


[/QUOTE]

I love this idea! Thanks Rex's mum! Harley HATES bath time .. he has his bath in the 'tub' and I use the shower hose thingy - while I'm getting it ready & making sure the temperature is just right, he's jumping around trying to get in - he LOVES the water & 'helps' me water the garden whenever he can - but once I pick him up to put him in the tub ... well, thats a different story altogether! I kneel down next to the tub & he practically clings to me to get out, needless to say, I get saturated! I'm going to try your method of sitting on the edge of the tub... might just work!

Do you put anything on the bottom of the tub to stop him sliding around? I've been using an old towel, but of course that end up at the end of the tub with all his squirming around and blocking the drain!

Next thing you know I'll be getting in there with him!! I get just as wet anyway!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh, and as for the face - that's a nightmare at bath time, I just lather up his 'chops', chin & top of his head as quick as I can, then rinse with the shower hose thingy. I also get a cotton ball & put a little vasaline on it & put one in each ear to prevent the water getting in (I don't push them in too far, the vasoline helps hold them in place & stops them falling out). - Yes, he hates that too! But it's better than getting water in his ears which could lead to all sorts of problems!

For day to day face - mainly eyes - cleaning, I get him at night, after his dinner, when he has a full belly & is sleepy & smoochy..... I get a bowl of warm to hot water, add a bit of salt, make sure the salt disolves & then let the water cool to luke warm. I dip make up remover pads in the water & wipe around his eyes to remove the 'gunk' build up. I do get it quite wet so that it softens any gunk & makes it easier to remover, what I can't wipe away with the cotton pad, I can normally get off with my nails - it comes away easily & doesnt pull his hair because its nice & wet. Then while its still wet, I go over the area with his comb which catches any of the gunk I missed & leaves him all neat, tidy & straight.

(I use salt in the water because I actually wipe over his eyes, not just around them & find that the salty water can be quite good if he's got dust or anything in his eyes - they are sometimes a little red and the morning after the wash, they are back to 'beautiful', no more redness)

Yes, he has his own supply of make-up remover pads! I just find that they don't fall apart or leave behind little fluff that can get in his eyes like cotton balls can sometimes. I don't skimp on using lots of them either, I usually wet one, do one or two wipes, then get a fresh one - sometimes we use up to 15 at a time, depending on how grubby he is! He has me well trained! 

I've tried using a face washer to clean his eyes & face, but find that I have to fight with him to use it! - he tries to chew & lick it while I'm trying to wash ... too much of a struggle!!


----------

